# Mozilla Public License



## enclair (Dec 19, 2010)

Only modifications of code released under the MPL must also be released under the same license, contrary to the GPL which is viral.

What do you think of it?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 19, 2010)

Um... splunge?


----------

